# Is this True??????????



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=17155&hl=

Pedro says he's in foods now??????????

Is he messing around???


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I'd say not....I was recommended to go there and get p's.....\
All I found was....you guessed it......food...lol
any other suggestions where I can get P's.....let me know...
Later...... Str8


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

str8up said:


> I'd say not....I was recommended to go there and get p's.....\
> All I found was....you guessed it......food...lol
> any other suggestions where I can get P's.....let me know...
> Later...... Str8


 www.thefishcatcher.net


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Why would he post something like this then??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam He's in Food now eRrrRR

now there's only Ash and George left "HeH"


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

wierd he has an online food store now but still called Aquascape.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah with a fish logo hahaha


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wonder if he will still be advertised on here then??


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Why would he post something like this then??


 joke...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Some of you lot are so gullable!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know. I didn't know Pedro was such a joker lol!!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

he got you!!!1 :laugh:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah I would agree!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Food? I don't see food...I see his site...but no prices and pics...and the only thing that is up is .5" for $4.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Earlier today the site was selling food but Perdo informed us that later tonight the site will be coming together.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Koo...can't wait for it to come back up...I hope he has mad deals


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah he was saying that when its up and running he will cut prices and even take some $$$ on shipping which is the best thing he can probably do cuz shipping where I live is a lot. Also if you look at his site now his .5" reds have already gone down a dollar so already we are seeing slashes in prices!!


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah......that was funny....lol
Got me he did...
I just ordered 12 of them from him...babies......hehehehehe...
Can't wait two more days to get them....lol
Grown man....can't contain myself...
What the P's do to ya....lol
Later................ Str8


----------

